

Ask HN: After almost dying couple of times I want to revolutionize healthcare - michaelabe

Hey HN,
First of all I wanted to thank you for inspiring a pivot based on this last post of mine that hit the FP on HN: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2312566 and thank you for the kind words.
I was working on a social app like most of us do, and realized that social apps are a waste of time, there is nothing new or world changing about them. Facebook has kind of solved social already I think 600M friends can prove that. The world needs entrepreneurs to solve real big problems. Since I went through such extensive health issues all by the age of 25, just to name a few: 2 aneurysms, 2 brain surgeries, endocarditis, mitral valve regurgitation, coma, needed to learn how to walk again, and living in the hospital for a while, I decided there is serious change that needs to be done in the healthcare space, coming from someone who not only wants to make money but understands a lot of the problems from within (which there are a lot).<p>I have a clear picture of what I want to do and its super exciting, I started designing/coding it, but would like to find a co-founder to help me solve such a serious problem.<p>Email me at: michaelabehsera@gmail.com if you are interested.<p>Please be serious, I don't want to talk I want to do.
======
triviatise
IBM is doing some things with watson around expert systems for disease
diagnosis that are pretty interesting. Basically doctors are not very good
expert systems as they dont know the real probabilities and can't factor in
all the variables (or forget to ask).

Surgeons given software that forms a presurgery checklist have a significant
improvement in not screwing things up

Same with pharmacies and detecting side effects between drugs people are
taking. etc

I would be interested in hearing what you want to do

------
triviatise
Also people have been trying to do electronic medical records for ages. I
worked on an electronic patient system in high school in the mid 80's (on
macs!)

Some guys I know sold a startup for around 10M that did analytics for
hospitals on metrics around physician effectiveness. I think they had only
worked on it for a year or two.

------
esnible
[http://www.theonion.com/articles/quicklube-shop-masters-
elec...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/quicklube-shop-masters-electronic-
record-keeping-s,19736/)

------
dawson
Hi, please get in contact, I may be able to help or put you in touch with
people who can dawson@nhs.info

------
tnorthcutt
Are you aware of <http://massivehealth.com/>?

------
sixtofour
I can't imagine how you can revolutionize healthcare by coding.

~~~
Sizlak
Every time I have to deal with the health care system, I feel like I'm going
back in time. Doctors that can't even communicate by email. Redundant record
keeping. So much lost information. So much lost data. So much waste. Every
time I have a problem with my insurance, I have to call a 800 number and sort
things out with a human being paid money to do what software could do.

